# Kaldnes Moving Bed Filters



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi BCA Members
I found a little spot on YouTube about Kaldnes Moving Bed Filtration. I really liked what I saw on further research, especially the claim that .5 liters of media can effectively filter 250 grams of food per day. I assume that is if the filter is set up properly and decently powered.
Has anyone taken the plunge with this technology yet?
Can anyone give a comparison with a fluidized sand bed type filter also>
They both look very interesting, to remove nitrate and or ammonia without big sumps or large water changes.

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

The latest and greatest thing in reefing now is carbon-based bacterial strain media like Kaldnes.

This is what I am using currently: 
NP Bio Pellets Organic Carbon Dosing Method

If you notice in the blog, it is based on this same concept of adding vodka that certain adventurous reefers have used in the past. That is, providing food for certain strains of nitrate consuming bacteria.

Systems like Zeovit offer a more refined approach (albeit at higher cost and maintenance) by adding specific strains of bacteria according to a precise dosing schedule.


----------

